# Grub - Splashimage - Kreativität!

## Kaeptn

Hi!

Ist es (ja, ich weiß, es ist) möglich, den Splashscreen von Grub zu ändern?

Gibt es irgendwo Seite, wo man sich andere Screens runterladen kann, bzw. in welchem Format kann man sich so etwas selbst erzeugen?

Man muss da doch auch beachten wo der Text steht und die Auswahlfelder sind.

Wer hat hier drüber mehr Infos, ich hab irgendwie nichts darüber gefunden.

Außerdem: Wer so etwas schon einmal gemacht hat, kann hier den Link zu einem Screenshot (bzw. den Splashscreen) machen, damit auch andere etwas von eurer Kreativität haben!

Danke,

MfG

Fritz

----------

## Sandro

hi,

das Verändern sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein

```
# mount /dev/hda1 /boot

# cd /boot/grub

# gunzip splash.xpm.gz

# gimp splash.xpm

# gzip splash.xpm
```

Auf Auswahlfelder oder ähnliches muss nicht geachtet werden.

Mein Splashscreen ist übrigens noch der originale... der gefällt mir sehr gut.  :Smile: 

----------

## cyc

gentoo.tkdack.com glaube ich gabs einige sogar kernel-patch fürs framebuffer logo

----------

## batnator

es gibt ein schönes gimp plugin zum erzeugen von bootbildchen.

http://registry.gimp.org/plugin?id=1883

----------

## solo_segler

hi,

wenn es Dir nur um ein schöneres / anderes hintergrundbild geht, dann einfach ein 640 x 480  grosses Bild im format XPM (8 bit pro Pixel) und mit gzip komprimieren (menu.lst ändern /bild ins /boot/grub verzeichnis).

viel spass christian

----------

## maw

 :Idea: 

Es ist so einfach! Ich habe ein Bild gemacht, aber es ist 24bit und so functioniert nicht.

Danke.

(Ja, ich weiß, mein Deutsch ist fürchtbar...)

----------

